# Wesman Home Theater



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Pictures


Emotiva DMC-1
Emotiva MPS-1 (7 channel)
OPPO OPDV971H
Behringer FBQ2496
Apple iBook 466SE
AirPort Express
Hitachi PJTX100
Monitor Audio Silver: S8, LCR, Sfx (2 pair)
Dual SVS 16-46PC+
Cables: Home Depot, Blue Jeans Cable, Hosa, Monster
92" DIY blackout cloth screen
8'x4' DIY panel trap
DIY IS300 acoustic panels
Velvet curtains, blackout cloth lighting control, ceiling fabric canopy


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

As a fellow Monitor Audio owner, I am curious whether you have your surrounds in bipole or dipole. I am going back and forth for different reasons, and was curious how you have yours set.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I have my surrounds in bipole (both sides in-phase) because my room doesn't really have many walls to reflect sound, and I put acoustical treatments on the walls and ceilings at the first reflection points of my surrounds to make it sound less echoey.

But mostly because I've found that movies will use the surrounds for localized sounds in addition to ambient sounds and thus I want to be able to localize the source. Also, multi-channel audio assumes localizable sound in the surrounds.

If I upgrade my surrounds (not sure if I want to) I would probably get direct firing, like bookshelves. Particularly because tweeters are so directional and I don't want to hear those frequencies due to reflection.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have mine bipole right now too. Supposedly you get better bass response from bipole. It's also my understanding that for dipole use it's better to have the null of the speaker directly to the side. This from Brian Chaney of VMPS... FWIW.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

In dipole mode, isn't the null resulting from dipole operation required to be along the center line of the speaker? According to physics?


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Josuah said:


> In dipole mode, isn't the null resulting from dipole operation required to be along the center line of the speaker? According to physics?


Dipoles are designed so that they are placed to your sides, with drivers/tweeters firing to the front and back of the room. This is where I have mine placed, so both dipole/bipole would work in my situation. I currently am in agreement with you guys and have mine set to bipole. It has a little more direction to it. In certain situations, I do like dipole's more diffuse sound, as it gives me a more engulfing feeling, but I feel it lacks a little of the detail that bipole has. I think I will leave it in bipole for a week or so, and then try dipole for a while. This switching back and forth is driving me nuts.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

My setup is different now. I've only listed the new stuff.


Marantz AV8003
OPPO OPDV983H
Playstation 3
Onix Reference 3, Onix Reference 100, Onix Reference 1 (2 pair)
Dual DIY 4x15" sealed sonotube subwoofers
Apple MacBook
Cables: Home Depot, Impact Acoustics, Hosa, Monster
106" Carada Screen
Epson 6500UB Home


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I forgot to include the subwoofer gear:

2xBehringer EP2500 + DCX2496 (no longer the FBQ2496)


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

GregBe said:


> As a fellow Monitor Audio owner, I am curious whether you have your surrounds in bipole or dipole. I am going back and forth for different reasons, and was curious how you have yours set.


I believe that the original THX home cinema concept was for multidirectional surround speakers to be operated in *dipole* mode. The concept was a fudge from the days before discrete multi channel information, to make the surround channels more 'spacious' and less easily located.

I believe that in these days of discrete MCH, a 'standard' surround speaker is more accurate in terms of producing the soundfield the engineers hoped to create. Especially with music, but in truth, movies too.

I write as an outsider, not an MA owner. cheers, Arg.


----------

